# [emerge] parse error !?

## abdou

Bonjour  :Smile: 

J'ai un petit problème d'emerge (enfin deux, mais c'est peut-être lié), voyez-vous même :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> abdoutux abdou # emerge kile -p
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Ce qui est suivi ensuite par pas mal de U et de N, mais ça c'est normal. Je ne sais pas si c'est le parse error qui cause tous ces blockers, mais j'ai tenté avec d'autres programmes à emerger et à (presque) chaque fois ça revient... Le USE me fait penser qu'il y a quelque chose qui cloche dans le make.conf mais je ne vois pas...

j'ai cherché dans la doc mais je trouve rien à propos de parse error, pas plus que dans google donc je soumet ceci à vos paroles expertes !  :Smile: 

Mon make.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

Merci d'avance...  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

1- quelle est la version de X installée stp ?

2- si <x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1 alors il serait peut-être temps de s'atteler à une mise-à-jour  :Wink: 

----------

## abdou

Effectivement, la version installée était antérieure. Lors de la migration vers un X modulaire cependant, je rencontre ce problème que je ne sais résoudre :

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Merging x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1 to /
> 
> (...)
> 
> --- /usr/lib/X11
> ...

 

J'ai naîvement tenté un chmod 777 /usr/lib/X11/xsm mais ça ne change rien.  Saurais-tu résoudre ce dernier écueil ?  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

étrange...   :Confused: 

chez moi :

```
/usr/lib/X11/xsm:

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  77 Oct 16 23:12 system.xsm
```

et

```
equery f xsm

[ Searching for packages matching xsm... ]

* Contents of x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1:

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/xsm

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/X11

/usr/lib/X11/xsm

/usr/lib/X11/xsm/system.xsm

/usr/share

/usr/share/X11

/usr/share/X11/app-defaults

/usr/share/X11/app-defaults/XSm

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/xsm-1.0.1

/usr/share/doc/xsm-1.0.1/ChangeLog.gz

/usr/share/man

/usr/share/man/man1

/usr/share/man/man1/xsm.1x.gz

```

si tu as tout cela alors je me ferais un --resume et j'aviserai en fonction du retour d'un revedep-rebuild à la fin de l'upgrade

BTW: çà fait belle lurette que la migration xorg-x11-6.x -> xorg-x11-7.x a eut lieu... c'est ton premier upgrade world depuis tout ce temps ?    :Shocked: 

----------

## abdou

Ah ben non, je n'ai pas ça :

 *Quote:*   

> equery f xsm
> 
> [ Searching for packages matching xsm... ] 

 

et c'est tout...  :Smile: 

Concernant l'instal, je viens seulement d'installer mon système  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

mais... mais... mais...  tu as quel cd  ?   :Shocked: 

/me comprend plus rien tu as quoi pour l'instant là ?

donne un peu des infos parce que là je sens venir la pagaille   :Confused: 

----------

## abdou

Euh le install-cd 2006.0 

ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/releases/x86/2006.0/installcd

(J'avais suivi une installation depuis un CD de login à la base, mais j'ai eu des problèmes alors j'ai formaté et réinstallé en suivant les instructions de cette page.)

----------

## boozo

mvouais... c'est dommage de ne pas avoir pris le 2006.1 quand même parce que là tu va te frapper l'upgrade de X et de gcc... c'est pas le plus simple pour commencer mais bon   :Mr. Green: 

sinon et bien félicitation pour ton entrée dans le monde Gentoo et bienvenue sur le forum fr ; c'est râre de nos jours de voir quelqu'un respecter notre charte, llire notre documentation officielle avant d'installer, et d'installer avec le cd netinstall et non pas l'installeur graphique (qui n'est pas destiné au débutant comme il le laisse croire, et qui de plus, est en développement)  ^^

Ca fait plaisir à voir   :Very Happy: 

edit: tu devrais enlever le \"\/ dans ta signature

----------

## abdou

Euh oui, c'est gentil, mais euh... je fais comment maintenant que je suis bloqué ?  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

fais voir le retour de :

```
emerge -puDv world
```

```
emerge --info
```

stp 

 :Question:   ton installation est-elle terminée ? tu as un wm up ?

----------

## abdou

Dans l'ordre :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies  ..... ..... ...... done!
> ...

 

et

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

C'est quoi un wm up ?

Sinon je commence à me demander si je vais pas réinstaller avec le 2006.1 moi... :p

----------

## blasserre

ça semble plus sage   :Laughing: 

parce que là c'est de la torture, tu vas te taper des problèmes de migration tous les 5 paquets

et vue la longueur de l'emerge, je pense pas que si tout passe bien tu gagnes du temps

----------

## boozo

wm == windows manager (gnome,kde,xfce4,e16-17,...)

très sincèrement... avec ce qui te reste à faire tu en as pour une semaine   :Laughing: 

ce serait formateur ceci dit, une reinstall en suivant de nouveau le manuel aussi...

bon personnellement je n'aime pas envoyer les gens au charbon pour des nefles, je te conseillerais de reprendre avec un 2006.1, un dernier snapshot de portage et de fendre d'une nouvelle install ce sera plus simple et bien plus rapide ; après tu auras tout le temps qu'il faudra pour apprendre calmement et pour te familiariser avec  notre distribution   :Wink: 

edit: je vois que les grands esprits se rencontrent...

----------

## d2_racing

Moi aussi je te conseil une réinstallation. Tu as beaucoup de  packages et ça va être très très long.

Pour t'aider, quand tu auras finit ton installation, tu iras faire un petit tour ici, pour

te prendre un Stage 5(Backup de ton système Gentoo en fait) : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-521120.html

Bonne chance  :Smile: 

----------

